# heel prick test abnormal



## Mae1

Hi 

Just wondered if you could shed some light on this. DD2 had her heel prick test done at 5 days. She's now coming up 3 weeks and yesterday we were told she has to have it repeated as it has come back abnormal for thyroid function. The levels were raised so I guess that signifies HYPERthyroidism.

Im terrified now as to the outcome. Im so scared as to her prognosis. My bundle is beautiful yet this has happened! I know I shouldnt have but I googled it and it really has scared me. Can you shed any light on it all. Im so confused. We now have to wait 2 whole weeks to get the results from the second heel prick. Its going to feel like a lifetime.


----------



## jeanette

Hiya

Have you had the results back yet?

Jeanettex


----------



## Mae1

no, we're still waiting for them. not been quite a week yet. The waiting is sooo hard.


----------



## jeanette

Hiya hun

Have a read of this:

http://www.royalfree.org.uk/pip_admin/docs/heelpricktest_50.pdf

Also, you can get false results, especially if you baby has had any antibiotics at around the time (or 7 days up to) the blood was taken.

Jeanette

POST CONTAINS UNCONFIRMED EXTERNAL WEBLINK; FERTILITYFRIENDS IS NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ITS CONTENT


----------



## Mae1

Thank you so much for the information. 

Its helped ease my anxiety. Still waiting the results. DD hasnt had any medication but Im on lifelong meds so guess that may have an impact on the results.

I will let you know of the outcome.


----------



## Mae1

We've recieved the results of dd's latest test.

Her 1st result was apparently 14.2 (they like it to be under 6) and the 2nd result was 6.7.

She had another heel prick done last night, bless her and we are now waiting for those results (the third!)

Hopefully they will have come down further.

Apparently its 'Transient hypothyroidism'?


----------



## Mae1

Just to let you know we've just had the result of dd2's third heel prick and Im so pleased and relieved to say its 4.2 and well within normal limits.


----------

